# Kroatien - Opatija



## LenSch (4. Januar 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen.
Ende September geht es für 10 Tage nach Opatija. Da ich absoluter Kroatien Neuling bin und keine Ahnung habe was mich da erwartet, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob es jemanden gibt der mir evtl. dazu etwas schreiben kann.

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich meine # 6 oder #8 Fliegenrute mitnehme und ein paar Würfe auf die Meeresräuber mache. Von der Größe her passt die entspannt in die Reisetasche und muss mit keinen extra Kosten rechnen.

1.) Lohnt sich das überhaupt zu der Jahreszeit aufgrund der hohen Temperaturen?

2.) Ist es sinnig es mit der Fliegenrute zu versuchen oder stehen die Räuber zu weit draußen?

3.) Wo und mit welchen Ködern hattet Ihr bereits Erfolg bzw. könnt Ihr empfehlen

4.) Falls es mit der Fliegenrute keine gute Idee sein sollte, könnte man sich ja noch überlegen ob man sich nicht eine günstige Reiserute zulegt |supergri

Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann und hoffe das der Beitrag im richtigen Unterforum gelandet ist ;-)

danke und Grüße

der LenSch


----------



## glavoc (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Opatija*



LenSch schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich meine # 6 oder #8 Fliegenrute mitnehme und ein paar Würfe auf die Meeresräuber mache. Von der Größe her passt die entspannt in die Reisetasche und muss mit keinen extra Kosten rechnen.
> 
> Vom Fliegenfischen hab`ich gar keine Ahnung-sorry! Frage mich auch, wie du mit Büschen, kl. Kiefern und Kalkfelsen im Rücken auswerfen willst?
> 
> ...



auch dir lg
#h


----------



## LenSch (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Opatija*

Danke glavoc für die ausführliche Antwort! #h

Werde wohl die Ruten zuhause lassen und mir 10 Tage die Ruhe an tun. Leicht ein sitzen und keine Termine :m

Falls es mich doch überkommen sollte, werde ich mir da unten eine kaufen! 


Gruß
der LenSch


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Opatija*

Hallo,

Kroatien bietet wirklich gute Möglichkeiten zum Fliegenfischen - aber ich meine da nicht das Meer, sondern auf Forellen und Äschen in Flüssen.
Allerdings ist die Gegend von Opatija dafür eher nicht bekannt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## afbaumgartner (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kroatien - Opatija*

Ist zwar nicht Kroatien, aber die Zielfische gleichen sich:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJOtgXCaSC0
Ich hab in GR schon Fliegenfischer im Vorbeirauschen gesehen.
Weiß nur nicht, wie erfolgreich die waren.
Aber ich denke mir mit Streamern auf Gabelmakrelen, Barrakudas, Wolfsbarsch etc. ist sicher einiges möglich.
Interessant für dich vielleicht auch Wolfsbarsch-Fliegenfischen in GB:
http://www.bass-fishing.co.uk/en/

Tight lines,

Andreas


----------

